# Car seat for '70s VW Camper van?



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

Has anybody retrofitted a VW Camper van to accommodate a car seat?
I'm in Canada if it makes a difference.

Thanks


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i had a westfalia from a couple years later that we used carseats and booster seats in. it had seatbelts in the couch. does yours not have seatbelts?


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

There are seatbelts, but they're not retractable. Isn't that a problem with tightening the seat properly? And what about the UAS Latch system, isn't it mandatory?


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

The lower anchors are not mandatory, but the seat must be tethered when FF in Canada...the dealership would know if that retrofit is possible, but I think it's doubtful on a van that old. Are there lap belts, or lap/shoulder belts? What kind of carseat are you thinking of using? (ie, infant, booster, etc.)


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

YOu also cannot use carseats or boosters on any seat that does face the front of a vehicle.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
YOu also cannot use carseats or boosters on any seat that does face the front of a vehicle.

all the westfalia campers that i've seen have a ff bench/couch seat. is the reason you can't use the seats in rear facing seats because it has not been tested, or because it has been proven unsafe? just curious.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It hasn't been tested. Plus, if you were to install a rear-facing seat in a rear-facing vehicle seat, it would essentially be an infant in a forward-facing seat, which would most definitley not be safe. The solution would be to put said infant in a forward-facing seat, on the rear-facing vehicle seat, which would not offer any support and would likewise not be safe.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, i'd thought of that for a rf infant. i was wondering more for a booster seat or even a ff harnessed seat. but yeah, it hasn't been tested - and of course, none of us want our kids to be the crash test dummies.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Exactly


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Having a carseat on a sideways bench in a frontal colission equates to a side impact? lol Yes, not tested or tested and failed.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

I've been wondering about this also. Our bus only has 2 lap/shoulder belts, and the other 2 are lap only. You can't do car seats in lap only belts, right? Now that we have a third kid, I guess we can't use the bus anymore.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

You can use lap belts w/ harnessed seats, but not w/ boosters.


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
You can use lap belts w/ harnessed seats, but not w/ boosters.

Really? Thats good to know...


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

thanks for all the interest. dd's in a ff combo seat. in my subsequent research i've learned that there are retrofit seatbelts you can buy which are retractable and lockable and i'm pretty sure you can get lap/shoulder belts too (at least for the front). I've seen the tether installation in other vehicals and I think it's possible to have that installed. There is a bench seat in the back of the bus. thanks again and i'd be happy for any other comments.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What kind of belts are in there now? Are they lap/shoulder or just lap? If you have non-retractable lap-only belts, they are a PITA to install seats with. Possible, but a PITA and I would not attempt to do it on your own. If they are lap/shoulder without locking retractors, that is no biggie, you would just need a locking clip.

Yes, lap belts are great for installing seats with. That's the only thing they are good for


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

the current belts are non-retractable lap belts. i think we'll get the retrofit lap ones for the back bench seat. i'll post the link for the website that sells the retrofit belts as soon as hubby forwards it.

thanks again, and keep 'um coming...


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

So the belts don't lock at all? You'd either do the retrofit or you'd need a belt shortening clip and I would see a tech to help you w/ that. I'm not even sure I could do one easily as I've never had to do one outside of my initial training!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
the current belts are non-retractable lap belts. i think we'll get the retrofit lap ones for the back bench seat. i'll post the link for the website that sells the retrofit belts as soon as hubby forwards it.

thanks again, and keep 'um coming...

yes, please post the link if you get one. we're kinda vdub freaks here and i really want a camper van again.


----------

